# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Micranthemum umbrosum



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

Family Scrophulariaceae 
Continent South America, North America 
Region Central America 
Country of origin USA 
Height 10-15+ cm 
Width 1-15 cm 
Light requirements high-very high 
Temperature 20-26 °C 
Hardness tolerance soft-hard 
pH tolerance 5,5-8 
Growth fast 
Demands medium

Micranthemum umbrosum is a beautiful plant with small round leaves. It is suitable for small or large aquariums. Relatively demanding in terms of light. CO2 addition is recommended to promote growth. Once the plant starts growing it grows fast, and the shoots have to be pinched out often (can be planted as cuttings in the bottom). Most beautiful in groups of many stems.

The information was taken from Tropica homepage.

Jeffrey


----------



## Jane of Upton (Jul 28, 2005)

My experience with this plant is that it does not require CO2, and is suitable for a low-tech aquarium. It does prefer the brightest spot (about 2.5-3.0 wpg), and will lose the lowest leaves if the light dims (overgrowth of floating plants on surface). After trimming and replanting the trimmings (removing the lower bare stem area) and making sure the light was unobstructed, this plant rebounded quickly. 

This plant also experienced pinholes, presumably from a calcium deficiency, as new growth did not have them once I supplemented calcium (CaCl). 

My experience with this plant suggests it is a fine candidate for a low-tech setup with sufficient light intensity.

-Jane


----------



## ragn4rok (Jan 23, 2005)

M. umbrosum emmersed culture 









M. umbrosum inflorescence


----------

